# Requirements for selling honey in stores and restaurants



## ImaNewBeeToThis (Dec 27, 2012)

In beekeeping for dummies, it said there were no regulations for selling to restaurants and groceries. At bonefish where I work they pay 30$ for 12 pounds of pure honey. Not much profit unless your running 3000 hives, writing and deducting everything off and making your own equipment. I'm also an accountant during the day so this helps with writing a whole bunch of stuff off.


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

Check out the thread nine threads down from this one. If you sold direct to a consumer you could sell up to $35,000 worth under the basic "cottage license" as long as you process it in your kitchen under clean conditions with other stipulations. If you sell to stores which in turn sell to consumers, then you need to be inspected annually and so on. Last I checked they still didn't have a price on the permit yet.


----------



## Jeanette (Jul 7, 2012)

I think BeeGhost is referring to this thread:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...cottage-foods-quot-bill-introduced-and-passed!


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

Thanks Jeanette! I have to learn how to post a link to threads still!


----------



## Jeanette (Jul 7, 2012)

@BeeGhost - I cheat with the links. I simply copy them from the internet browser navigation bar and paste into my posts. That works for me because the settings and options box 'Automatically parse links in text' is ticked on this site.

Alternatively, you can manually identify a URL as a link just by putting special code (BBCode) either side like this:
http://www.example.com

Oh bother, the example automatically converted. OK, put URL in square brackets before the link and /URL in square brackets after the link.

More information is at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BBCode


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

More info on BB Code is available at the bottom of the page here. Look under "Posting Permissions". 

Start with small steps and then gain confidence to try linking URLs and videos later on.


----------



## Jeanette (Jul 7, 2012)

Lburou said:


> More info on BB Code is available at the bottom of the page here. Look under "Posting Permissions". QUOTE]
> 
> :head slap: Trust me to hunt the web for information when it is staring me in the face.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Jeanette - you can used the BBCode tags [NOPARSE] xxxx [/NOPARSE] to demonstrate an example. You don't _see _them in the following, but they are there, and allow the URL tags to be visible . 

[URL]http://www.example.com[/URL]

And it wasn't until I followed the link in _Lburou_'s post that I realized this.


----------



## Jeanette (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks Graham!


----------

